# 2018 Salt Marsh 1656



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Congrats on the new skiff!


----------



## tcov (Apr 7, 2018)

Picked her up over the weekend and got slimed for the first time!


----------



## GitchaPull (Oct 22, 2018)

Nice and congrats! I looked long and hard at these. How does it run with that hatsy 40?


----------



## Chaser88 (May 7, 2018)

Sweet rig! And good choice on the engine.


----------



## tcov (Apr 7, 2018)

GitchaPull said:


> Nice and congrats! I looked long and hard at these. How does it run with that hatsy 40?


Well I took it out this weekend to begin the break-in and didn't get any speed numbers, but it had pretty good hole-shot and the times I was able to go full throttle it zipped right along. My guess is somewhere around 30mph maybe more. Hopefully this weekend I will have my GPS set up properly and can get some speed numbers.


----------



## Chaser88 (May 7, 2018)

@tcov don't be surprised if it's a little more. I'm running the same engine on my 17' skiff and with a full load and 2 people I'm probably around 1,000lbs and I'm touching 30-31 right now. But I believe I need to get the engine height addressed and possibly a new prop. It only gets about 4900RPM now.


----------



## GitchaPull (Oct 22, 2018)

I bet with a tach and some tweaking with props, you can get 34-35 out of it. It's much lighter than my aluminum boat and I'm gettin 30 with a 40hp


----------



## Chaser88 (May 7, 2018)

GitchaPull said:


> I bet with a tach and some tweaking with props, you can get 34-35 out of it. It's much lighter than my aluminum boat and I'm gettin 30 with a 40hp


Those are the figures I'm hoping for!


----------



## Battfisher (Jan 18, 2016)

I have a 2016 SM 1656 with a 40 etec, originally with a 13 7/8" x 15p 3 blade prop. Hit the rev limiter at 6000rpm and got about 28mph WOT. I just put a 13" x 17p 4 blade on it, and now max at 5200rpm and get 32 WOT, and the etec isn't known to be a speed demon.


----------



## JET4 (Jul 14, 2014)

very nice, looks good


----------



## redfish5 (Jun 28, 2011)

I have the same motor on my Heron. I touched 36 by myself and empty boat this weekend. Would consistently hold 34-35. Haven’t had a chance to run it under load yet.


----------



## Billfisher56 (Apr 22, 2019)

do you find it pretty easy to run as a tiller with the new stern layout?


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

Man I dig the skiff, I thought about a 16 ft saltmarsh skiff for a while. Nice skiff!


----------

